# *** Scores From RBO 01-15-17 ***



## passthru24 (Jan 15, 2017)

We had a Great Time today with some awesome support from everyone !!! Today we had 73 shooters in the Qualifier and 88 fun shooters for a total of 161 shooters ,,,,,,WOW !! Thanks to each and everyone that came out and gave us support. the score are up and we'll try and get the SOY totals up soon as well.


Class / Name		1/15/2016	
Semi Pro	Score	12's	
Corey Bryant	210	7	

Open A			
Logan Wilson	212	10	
Narvie Nowling	199	6	
Michael Barnes	190	4	
Chad Thigpen			

Senior Men's Open			
Fran Kephart	188	1	
Ronald Whitehead	171	1	
James Strickland	165	2	
Richard James	162	1	

Open B			
James Taylor	191	7	

Known 50 - Open			
Butch Parkman	206	7	
David Brown	203	6	
Gerrall Wynn	200	5	
Chris Cape			

Known 45 - Open			
Jamie Davis	196	6	
John Morris	195	5	
Brian Martin			
Brandon Hughes			

Sr. Women's Known			
Lori Hester	181	3	

Super SR. Known			
RC Shoemake	188	0	

Super Senior 			
Lee Johnson	191	1	
Jerry Presley	180	3	

Senior Hunter 			
Melvin Atlo	193	2	
David Petet	188	5	
Mike Webb	185	2	

Senior Known			
John Nickell	218	12	
David Broadnax	191	3	
Tommy Searcy	181	4	

Hunter Elite			
Robert Nash	182	2	
Stephen Speer	179	1	

Hunter (Fixed Pins)			
Benny Fennell	203	7	
Ryan McCollum	188	3	

Bow Novice			
Josh Heller	212	9	
Jonah Duvall	206	7	
Billy Paul	203	5	
Jody Johnston	202	4	
Brad Lewis    200	4
Jared Parmer 200	3
Nathan Morgan	196	2	
Jason Waterson	190	3	
Jonathan Faircloth	189	2	
Ryan West	186	3	
Daniel Faircloth	184	0	
Michael Wade	181	3	
Casey Morris	168	1	

Open C			
Ken Patterson	192	3	
Chad Bolding	189	2	

Men's Known 40			
Wesley Mulkey ****	210	8	SOY Pts Only
Erik Johanson	206	6	
Mike Hester	204	7	
Tyler Hale  ****	204	5	SOY Pts Only
Jacob Holcombe ****	202	4	SOY Pts Only
Justin Davis	198	6	
Taylor Davis	196	3	
Gary Manning	191	3	
Wesley Warwick	190	2	
Tyler Butler	188	2	

Women's Known 40 - Open			
Hayley Taylor	189	2	
Haily Utley	189	1	

Womens Hunter ( Fixed Pins)			
Marcia Waterson	197	5	
Teresa Nowling	195	3	
Alecia Searcy	184	3	
Ashely Faircloth	166	3	
Michelle Webb	165	2	
Nicole McCollum	127	1	

Cross Bow			
Albert Morris	202	4	

High School Pins Girls (15-18)			
Bianca Chruch   152	1	
Kimberly Peterson	103	0	

Middle School Open Boys (12- 14)			
Jackson Tatum	218	11	
Joseph Nieto	182	1	

Middle School Open Girls (12-14)			
Emma Skinner	150	0	

Elem.  School Open (9-11)			
Keenan Mulkey  ***  206	6	SOY Pts Only
Roland Florence	176	1	
Logan Taylor	           169	2	

Elem.  School Pins Girls (9-11)			
Kirsten Nowling	179	1	

Junior Eagle (8 & under)			
Maycee McCollum	91	1


----------

